# Problème iPad mini



## bambinomac (14 Décembre 2012)

Bonsoir,

J'ai un petit problème avec un Ipad mini. Il m'est impossible d'aller sur "Achats" à partir de apps tore. Une roue tourne sans arrêt et après quelques minutes déconnection.
Quelqu'un aurait-il eu ce problème, et comme cela a-t-il été résolu ?

Cordialement


----------



## Lauange (14 Décembre 2012)

Hello

J'ai eu la même chose hier sur mon ipad et puis en fin de soirée tout est rentré dans l'ordre.


----------

